

Broccoli for breakfast is team’s recipe for success - jgalvez
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/rugby_union/article2681683.ece

======
jgalvez
Not sure if appropriate, but thought it could interest the GTD/health geeks
around here.

